# Which Vit supplements from CD1 -CD21 AND which day best for follicle tracking?



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello just wondered if someone could advise on following: 
1. I am not with a clinic just now and we have decided for this cycle to TTC naturally. My period arrived after a couple of months awol. I have high TSH which is being treated with Levothyroxine. 
I have always had irregular and painful periods.

2. Couldn't get day 3 tests because it was a Saturday. Anyway got day 5 blood tests:
On day 5, FSH, LH, prolactin, oestrodiol

FSH = 38.2 IU/L
LH = 8.7 IU/L
prolactin = 188 mIU/L [range 102- 496]
oestrodiol = 72 pool/L

Are any of those too high? Clearly my FSH is very high.

Baseline scan showed 5 follicles, dominant one was 9.3mm x 6.4mm, the the other dominant one was 8.7mm x 4.9mm

3. I am now cd11 and waiting for ovulation.
I have been taking Zitawest vitamins and fish oil capsules
Should I continue to take ubiquinol, Vit D, Vit D3, Vit E?
If I take extra 400iu Folic acid will any excess be passed out?

Which day is the best for next follicle tracking? I would like to know how my lining and follicles are developing.

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

ps My last FSH was 12


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Orchid,

Your follicles grow at about 2mm a day and don't ovulate until they are about 22-24mm. So your bigger one probably wouldn't be ready to pop for at least 6 days to a week.  You could have a scan in about 5 or 6 days to see if it has grown. 

9mm is still quite small so it's uncertain whether that follicle will develop yet. I have irregular periods and lots of 10mm follicles that sit around and don't do much. For me, once they get to 14 mm they carrying on growing and ovulate about four to five days later. If it hasn't grown by your next scan you might need to wait a bit longer.

Good luck. I've got PCOS so know how frustrating it is having scans and nothing happening

X


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Franny 

Thank you very much for replying. 

I am already on day 12 so have booked a scan for day 15. I have been checking LH surge with the Clearblue monitor.

Congratulations on your BFP by the way   

Just out of interest did you ever have your period induced in time for treatment? 
Also just wondering what supplements did you continue with after cd1? 

all the best, 
Shona


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great, fingers crossed the day 15 scan will show some growth. I've taken Provera quite a lot to force a period in order to start treatment. My cycles can be up to three months long so there's no point waiting around.  I don't think it affects your chances - the recent cycle I fell pregnant from was actually after a forced Provera period. 

Suuplemnts wise I took ones that treated my PCOS - so Inositol, omega 3, vit d, vit b6, alpha liopic acid. Then also Wellman conception and Uniquinol to help egg quality. There might be ones you can take to try and lower your fsh, but I don't know them off the top of my head. I found the book 'It All Starts with an Egg' by Rebecca Fett really good for information on vitamins and egg quality. She covers loads of diagnoses too

X


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Franny. 

Just wondered how many days did you take Provera for and the dosage? 

The follicle tracking scan booked for Day 12. They don't have any on Day 15 after all. Also offers a bloodtest. Doing it with Ultrasound direct. I have a choice of blood tests included in price. 
Do you know if it would be helpful to get LH and/or oestrodiol tested again? Or even FSH??

Many thanks. x

I will read that book. I think I can get it on Kindle


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Each time I've done Provera I've taken it differently. I think different doctors have different protocols. I've done it for 10 days but got my period on day 9 so stopped, and I have also done seven days and got my period two days later. Might have taken it for 5 days before too. Each time it's 10mg twice a day. 

Without knowing any of your previous history or age, I would say you should have your high fsh looked into. Can you speak to a GP or consultant? Unfortubately it's not my area of expertise as I have PCOS so have high LH instead. I know they should really be at a 1:1 ratio. I don't know what the gap between the two tests was, or if they were done on different days of your cycle but it has leapt quite a lot. 

LH looks about normal for soemone in the first part of the cycle. Don't know about the oestrodiol I'm afraid. It can help consultants tell whether eggs are developing, but you would see that on ultrasound anyway. If blood tests are in the price you can always get them - you just need someone there to interpret the results for you. You should definitely get a progesterone blood test 7 days after you ovulate to check your progesterone levels are okay too

X


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks again Franny. Really useful to know. 

Just had a scan today with Ultrasound direct. First time with them. Day 13 but not ovulating yet. The radiographer was over an hour late. So not really off to a good start. I might do another scan on in 5 days to check. 

My GP was/is really unhelpful. Quite frankly I have no faith in the NHS. It always seems to be sloppy, slapdash and uncaring. So will try and do things privately.


----------

